# ابونا زكريا فى اتصال هاتفى على قناة الرجاء يعلن ان الخدمة مستمرة



## جُرُوحْ (22 مايو 2010)

ابونا زكريا فى اتصال هاتفى على قناة الرجاء يعلن ان الخدمة مستمرة







ابونا [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]زكريا [/URL]فى [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]اتصال [/URL]هاتفى على قناة [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]الرجاء [/URL][URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]يعلن [/URL]ان [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]الخدمة [/URL][URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]مستمرة [/URL]​
برنامج اعلام فى قفص الاتهام الذى يذاع فى تمام الساعة 4.30 صباحآ بتوقيت مصر 

ابونا [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]زكريا [/URL]بطرس [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]يعلن [/URL]للجميع عن افتتاح قناة جديدة ويؤكد ان [URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]الخدمة [/URL][URL="http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=8685"]مستمرة [/URL]

ويؤكد ان ما نشر من أشاعات بان وصل اليه تهديدت من الحكومة المصرية هذا لم يحدث اطلاقآ 

ويكذب ان ما نشر فى جريدة المصرى اليوم أشاعات ​
المصدر: منتديات مسيحى اون لاين - من قسم: الاخبار المسيحية والعامة​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يتمجد وقناة الاب الرائع والشجاع زكريا بطرس تظهر للنور سريعاً

حتي يرد علي كل المسلمين الذين يدعون انهم وراء اختفائه

ويجعلهم يدخلون جحورهم من جديد

ميرسي ابراَم علي الخبر
*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2010)

*الجميع متأكد ان كل ما قيل اشاعات*​


----------



## MAJI (22 مايو 2010)

نشكر الرب
شكرا يا جروح
وربنا يفرحك 
مثل ما فرحتنا بهذا الخبر الحلو
والرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

اكيد عارفيين انه اشاعات

تهديد ايه هو ابونا شغال من امبارح ده بقاله سنيييييين

وثماره شغالة من سنين برده اشمعنا التهديد دلوقتى​


----------

